

At Sundance, Kickstarter Resembled a Movie Studio, but Without the Egos - joebadmo
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/30/at-sundance-kickstarter-resembled-a-movie-studio-but-without-the-egos/

======
Celeste
I think what Kickstarter is doing is awesome, it shows how new models for
creation can emerge and empower people.

The only hiccup I see in this model is what happens with a bunch of the movies
funded by Kickstarter that don't get distribution and such an exposure? Self-
distribution is viable?

